# Anyone able to surprise spouse?



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking to possibly do a PCD sometime in 2012. Plan is to tell the wife to pack her bags for a few days. She will have no idea why we are going to South Carolina.

At any point from the airport to the Marriott are people talking about BMW? I would love to still have her not know what we are doing the morning of the PCD bus ride from Marriott.

Seeing if anyone has been able to pull this feat off before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2010)

The hotel picks you up in a BMW and hands you a packet with info for the night and next day. All they talk about is BMW. You would have to notify them in advance to keep their traps shut. Not sure but, I think the dinner menu is specific to PCD folks. I think it says so on the menu.

Would be rough but not impossible. When would you let her know? You ride to the performance center with 16 other people bubbling about the days events and their car.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I figured it would be hard to keep it from her. Maybe if I skipped the dinner and just went downtown somewhere I would have a better shot at keeping it a secret. I would have to tell her that morning. No way I could keep it from her on the bus ride over to PCD.

Necro, I love your car by the way!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

We drove to PCD, and when we checked in, you have to tell them you are with BMW. They give you a packet of info at the receptionist. They have a block of rooms set aside for BMW. 

BTW, the downtown area is about 10-15 minutes from the Marriott. If you have the time, stop in at the Blue Ridge Brewery -- they have some nice beers. The Marriott will drive you down there if they are not busy. Don't know how you'll get back. Maybe call them for a pick up.


----------



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yeah seems my plans would be pretty hard to pull off. Oh well, she will be surprised regardless if I do this.

Thanks for the heads up on the brewery. I am a huge beer fan and so is she. Love to get samplers at places. Will definitely be going there.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

GingerJay said:


> Looking to possibly do a PCD sometime in 2012. Plan is to tell the wife to pack her bags for a few days. She will have no idea why we are going to South Carolina.
> 
> At any point from the airport to the Marriott are people talking about BMW? I would love to still have her not know what we are doing the morning of the PCD bus ride from Marriott.
> 
> Seeing if anyone has been able to pull this feat off before? Thanks in advance.


This is easy.

Just tell her you are going to visit the PDC for a day of driving school (this is partly correct).

The fact that you leave with one of their cars is the surprise!

You have a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

GingerJay said:


> Looking to possibly do a PCD sometime in 2012. Plan is to tell the wife to pack her bags for a few days. She will have no idea why we are going to South Carolina.
> 
> At any point from the airport to the Marriott are people talking about BMW? I would love to still have her not know what we are doing the morning of the PCD bus ride from Marriott.
> 
> Seeing if anyone has been able to pull this feat off before? Thanks in advance.


Good luck.

The nice man from the Marriott picked us up in a new BMW X5. It might be a bit of a problem. :bigpimp:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

necromancer said:


> The hotel picks you up in a BMW and hands you a packet with info for the night and next day. All they talk about is BMW. You would have to notify them in advance to keep their traps shut. Not sure but, I think the dinner menu is specific to PCD folks. I think it says so on the menu.
> 
> Would be rough but not impossible. When would you let her know? You ride to the performance center with 16 other people bubbling about the days events and their car.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


We ordered off the menu a la carte. The lady did say the tab was going to be picked up by BMW, so that might be a bit of a problem. :rofl:

Agree with your points.

To the OP - It would be pretty cool if you could pull this off.


----------



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

Laser, I might have to go your route. Seems like there to are too "BMW obstacles" to avoid without her being tipped off.

Wifey loves the new X3's (who doesn't?) We are need off a mid size SUV and figured she has put up with me being gone 3 out of the last 5 years... trying to do something awesome for her in return.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Llando88 said:


> We ordered off the menu a la carte. The lady did say the tab was going to be picked up by BMW, so that might be a bit of a problem. :rofl:


You could order a la carte? They gave us a special menu with choice of 2 salads, 6-7 main courses to chose from, and 2 desserts.

The filet on the a la carte menu was 8 oz -- the one on the BMW menu was only 6 oz. Either way, it was delicious.


----------

